# hello everyone!



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

just found the site today an have to say its exactly what i have been looking for.

well done to everyone involved 

been training for about 10 yrs but been out for the last 2 due to back problems.

been back at it for the last 3 months and am starting to progress.

started back at 17st 7 lbs with 38% bf!!!!!! :shock:

i am now down to 14st 12lbs with 24% bf 

still a shadow of my former self though 

anyway, its great to find a forum full of people with the same intrests.

think i will be sticking around in here 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

welcome aboard mate


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board Titanium, look forward to reading your posts mate.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

welcome to the board Titanium 

im glad you like the site


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Titanium,

That's some fantastic progress you've made there Bud - 14% drop in BF in three months..... :shock: :shock: :shock: !!!

Welcome to the board and I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks LM600, i have been very strict with my diet, sticking to around 1500 kals a day!

its very hard work but worth it in the end 

not a drop of beer in 3 months :shock:


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

FANTASTIC PROGRESS TITANIUM, keep it up laddo!

I too am on 1500 kcal per day, and I find it TORTURE, and i'm not the strapping lad you are!

Respect

Gail


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

hehehe, yep it's the beer that does me in an' all!

none here for the last couple of months


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

months??????? :shock: :shock:

I cant go a couple of days without a beer.

Id end up giving a small person the beating of his life if i dint drink for a month. :lol:

Fair play guys. Im VERY impressed.

(wont be trying it myself tho)


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

i gone 4 months with out any booze but then im only 16 but tonight i think thats gunna be over i got my school leavers prom lol, got myself my slick suit lol


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

its good to know its not just me on the lash!!!

Letting the side down again


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

good gains titanium,well done mate 

good luck with the prom tissue


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

update guys, now down to 14 5 and 23% but had a week off to go on holiday and stuffed my face stupid 

still no beer though and back on track 

its going to get harder before it gets easier i can tell you!

i am thinking of stopping the cutting diet when i get to about 15% and starting a higher carb but staying low fat and high protein.

i have found that my fat loss has slowed alot in the last month, not sure what to do though, if i cut back more from my diet i don't think i will be able to handle it.

i am already feeling weak after training.

anyone have any thoughts???


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

Still going well Bud!

Maybe doing more cardio or upping the intensity/changing the training routine to interval type training might help.

Make sure you're eating complex carbs and try not to combine fat and carbs in the same meal.

Keep on with the lifting, muscle mass whilst weighing more than fat will amp up your metabolism and help burn fat whilst you're resting.

My apologies if I'm preaching to the converted but this helped me to lose quite a bit of BF and tone up (with the help of ECA tho!)


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Keep it up Titanium, sterling stuff as you already know you have loads of well wishers support on the board, everyone is here for you mate.

Dave.


----------

